# Rust Preventer



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

What is the general opinion regarding use Barricade Rust Preventer? Is there any issue with using this on your muzzle loader even though it is a flamable substance?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Shouldn't be a problaem. I know several people who use that stuff rather than just plain gun oil. Just swaqb the barrel clean before loading and shooting just like you would wth a gun oil protected barrel.

 al


----------

